
MPEG LA Announces Proposed HEVC Licensing Terms - protomyth
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/ReadArticle.aspx?ArticleID=94308
======
cjensen
For those who don't speak codec, HEVC[1] is the coming successor to H.264. If
the license terms are reasonable, one would expect web video to move to HEVC
in the future. There's been a lot of brouhaha about H.264 in Firefox, Chrome,
and Wikipedia, so expect more of the same for HEVC.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Efficiency_Video_Coding](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Efficiency_Video_Coding)

------
ksec
I think this is great. The Companies that ship loads of SoC, are Apple,
Samsung, MediaTek and many others. All these have huge volume thanks to Tablet
Market and Mobile Phone. The prices per SoC will be tiny in the grand scheme
of final pricing. This means everyone can produce HEVC content and distribute
it. And by the time HEVC is matured enough, ( 3 - 4 years time ), Most Mobile
would have it supported.

I hope this also mean the Still Picture format from HEVC is also included as
well. Which means we can finally get rid of Jpeg.

